# advice please,,,ovulating and Hysterosonography (sis)



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

ok this may be silly but...
first of all i  have little or no cycle /af :-(
im booked to have a sis scan in 10 days but for last 2 days ive had discomfort low down on 1 side 
yesterday i did ovulation test , it showed positive , about 2 hours later i did another showed negitive ,did few more through the day all neg
ive got pcos so i know i can get false positive cause of that 
im wondering if its just my luck to ovulate just before i due the scan or perhaps its just in my head  
but i havent felt this type of thing for a long time !
when i go for the sis , now i know this is a really really long shot but can they tell if it was a very early pregnancy ??
any advice ?


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Usually they only do sis before ovulation occurs to avoid any risk. If you are not sure about the stage you are in, you might need to mention it. They can check by scan in what stage you are, yet to ovulate or already past. I dont think they will do sis after you ovulated. A very early pregnancy can only be seen by positive hpt, a scan, or by hcg bloodtest. If they are all not matching with pregnancy it is like you are not pregnant. Before they do sis they will make sure of this.


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

thanks  
as i dont have af , i dont ovulate , they siad come in any day for sis , but recently lost lots of weight for the clinic 
so i was hoping it might kick start things
funny for ages nothen , soon as we get things started im all aches and pains 
ill tell them on the morning


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Kitty,

I find it all very confusing. I am waiting for my appointment letter for a hsg and have been told to ring when I get af!! If I get af!! 

I'm clomid free this month as hubby is away working and didn't want to waste it, but we did still dtd before he went, but very early in cycle so don't think for one minute I am prego. 

I feel like my life has become a minefield of dates and tablets!! It's really hard work isn't it?


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

lol i feel the same spudin and i havent even started yet  
i was on clomid when i was younger , even at the max dose did nothen for me 
after sis and few more bloods they want me to try gonal f injections for 3-4 cycles with timed inter 
so im hoping to start the meds within the month well 
they will ahve to give me meds for a bleed first lol stupid af
has the clomid done anything for you ?
if in doubt i would ring them, last thing you need is for the letter to get lost or forgotton about


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi kitty,

If you ovulate around now it would be iffy whether you would test positive for pregnancy by the time you go in for your scan.  I am guessing that what you are going for is the hycosy where they check your tubes but this is with a scan rather than an xray as with an hsg?  As they are introducing fluids into your uterus and tubes it is important that you aren't pregnant which is why as someone said they are usually done early in your cycle to avoid this.  Obviously they've arranged yours based on your lack of cycle and sod's law something sounds like it's happening!

I would suspect that if you wait until the morning of the test they might well send you away without doing anything as at that stage they will not be able to be sure if you are pregnant or not.  As far as I can see your best option is to try and get your gp to do a progesterone test - probably next Monday (assuming they can do the results before your scan appointment) as this will confirm if you ovulated or not - if you did it may not be worth the risk of having the scan done now.  If you didn't then you can safely go ahead.

It might be worth contacting them now to see if the date can be re-arranged for the week after as this way you would know if you were pregnant or af will come if you have ovulated.

Good luck xx


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

dudders you have hit the nail on the head as they say lol
never thought of tryen the gp , i doubt he will help as he dont normally but worth a try 
its just odd no af since jast june but cant ignore these litle pains and discomfort 
thanks i think ill see if i can re arrange the sis , its the water one im haven to check tubes are clear 
no lumps and bumps etc.


----------

